# Lagos, Portugal



## 92060 (May 1, 2005)

As you approach Lagos from the East (from direction N125 Faro) you will come to a roundabout. Follow signs to town center/bus station and you will be on the "Avenida" opposite the harbour but before the market opposite the "Galp" petrol station you will see some parking, including a large area you can park for free and with no hassles.
There is a toilet nearby at the bus station and you are about 5 mins from town. This could be an area for petty theft although the risk is lower than in an equivalent English town so take the usual precautions.
Enjoy Lagos is IMHO the best town on the Algarve.


----------



## Trampers (Jul 16, 2009)

*we were robbed*

We parked in that very car park at about 3.30pm on sunday 25th April and left our Hymer Tramp for approx 45 mins (locked and alarmed) and returned to find that we had been robbed - lots of valuables gone but no damage to van - they must have had keys and been watching us. At least they did not get our most precious 13 year old border collie, we decided against leaving him in the van for a rest and had taken him with us. We would not rush back to the Algarve - feel much safer in France!


----------

